# 50 Cent Kicked Game out of G Unit?



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Before the interview was interrupted, 50 Cent explained that the Game was no longer a member of the G-Unit because he was disloyal. The rapper was referring to comments made by Game on Saturday (February 26), that he didn't want to be involved in 50 Cent's beef with rappers Fat Joe,
> Jadakiss, and Nas.


If your boys have beef with someone you have beef ....
The game got his start from 50 and now this is how he gets treated ?



> 50 Cent also said that Game should stop saying G-Unit and added, "He thinks he's doing me a favor when he says that."


Story continues here
http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/16352710


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn thats some sh*t. it was the first time i heard of it .


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

good info harley heard that on the radio but they didnt give the details...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gunit gay...50 gay...game is theonly ok guy in g unit...50 is afraid to go back to the hood wutta fruit...always saying how hes so hood and rich folks dontw ant him around...and he wont even go back tojamaiica queens


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Both those dudes suck at hip hop. 50 cent is gonna get replaced by game(over) then pretty soon MTV and the RAP CRAP biz is gonna find another no talent mouth runner to take over and make big $$$$$$ bling! fo shizzle.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think game would shoot u


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I hate 50 anyways. He claims he cant be killed with bullets...lemme have at him with a .357 and hollow points :nod:


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> gunit gay...50 gay...game is theonly ok guy in g unit...50 is afraid to go back to the hood wutta fruit...always saying how hes so hood and rich folks dontw ant him around...and he wont even go back tojamaiica queens
> [snapback]915285[/snapback]​


if you had the money would you go back to the ghetto?


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

games new cd is the best that ive heard in a long time.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

man f*ck the game he just sucks eazy E'z dick that f****t he always talkin "lik im the ghost of eazy" eazy E never even met him...f*ck that fake bitch


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i ahte game he talks so tough but has a tounge ring and yukmouth had some tight ass disses to him if you didnt know


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BruceLee420 said:


> i ahte game he talks so tough but has a tounge ring and yukmouth had some tight ass disses to him if you didnt know
> [snapback]915552[/snapback]​


i didn't know that having a tongue ring made you a bitch.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I heard it on the radio, but they said they were still confirming reports and all.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy sh*t, I didnt know about this either. This is pretty big, atleast to me anyways.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

50 cent is an idiot, I'm glad the game left, he was the only half decent one on G-unit, 50 was stupid enough to after Nas and Jadakiss on his new cd and there is no way he's gonna win that battle


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

ok I know game on a personal level dont talk to that #REMOVED# like the best of friends but I know that dre said he sticking wit game no matter what and 50 said he is leaving aftermath if dre does that.I just hurd that snoop said he might jump in if it get outta control on games side.

R.I.P. 4cent for my bloods 4bent billboard


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

50s a loose cannon. he thinks because he's got some fame and cash that he can talk sh*t about everyone. he's a loud mouthed mother f*cker and is in over his head if he wants to battle with jada and nas on a lyrical level. f*ck fat joe, he's a retard, but nas is a legend and jada's got some skill.

and then, because of his loud ass mouth he's gonna leave the guy that brought him into the game. what a fuckin idiot. i hope he gets shot.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

indecisive said:


> 50 cent is an idiot, I'm glad the game left, he was the only half decent one on G-unit, 50 was stupid enough to after Nas and *Jadakiss* on his new cd and there is no way he's gonna win that battle
> [snapback]915674[/snapback]​


I read about it ysterdya. Crazy 50 Is alright, But his head is growing a little too big.
Jadakiss said he wont diss him, since there on the same label and Jimmy Iovine wont let it happen. Fat Joe said he will diss him once, and then from there its all 'street'

And If I had as much money as fiddy, f*ck the Hood, f*ck the Ghetto, Id be out!
Worked Hard to get out that bitch, Why Bother Going Back?
Thats like going from a Pinto to a Bentley BACK to the damn Pinto.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont say ur hood if u dont go to the hood


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

i listen to rap,but honestly who gives a phuck who hates who and who leaves whatever record label there rich beyond belive and im sure they will all find it in there hearts to get past this and live in there million dollar homes and drive there $100,000 cars.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

50 is gonna alienate himself and mark my words , sooner or later he gon diss eminem and dre, i see it coming, 50 is ok, i liked him back in the day on mixtapes, but hes gettin too big for his britches and i said it b4 when he dissed jadakiss he crossed the line i aint f*cking with him


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

jada, ja, fat ass, benzino all blow but there just isnt much u can say about nas
But then again nas popped off at the mouth 1st.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

f*ck 50, I never liked him since the whole Ja-Rule beef. When men who are supposed to be so f*cking tough have a disagreement that amounts to nothing but trash talking for f*cking YEARS it's obvious neither one of them are as hard as they claim to be. If someone talks half the sh*t those guys did to most people you wouldn't just sit and talk back, that's a bitch move and they both acted like a pair of women running their mouth until everyone just wanted them to shut the f*ck up. You can't claim to be the gangsterest thing since Tony Montana and then settle serious beef with "we'll diss him in our song guys, it'll be really clever" like that, f*ck 50. The whole rap game is full of people claiming to be ten times harder than they ever were. Even people you don't normally question their credibility you have to wonder about. Dip Set is supposedly hard as f*ck and yet they stop Cam with a .22 in his car, I know f*cking teenagers with bigger guns than that. Or D Block will go on and on about stickups and sh*t, and then Styles goes and stabs someone in the ass, who f*cking stabs someone in the ass unless you don't want to actually hurt them? That's a far cry from the sh*t they write about...

Just treat it as music, none of these guys live up to half their image, 50 especially.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck 50, I never liked him since the whole Ja-Rule beef. When men who are supposed to be so f*cking tough have a disagreement that amounts to nothing but trash talking for f*cking YEARS it's obvious neither one of them are as hard as they claim to be. If someone talks half the sh*t those guys did to most people you wouldn't just sit and talk back, that's a bitch move and they both acted like a pair of women running their mouth until everyone just wanted them to shut the f*ck up. You can't claim to be the gangsterest thing since Tony Montana and then settle serious beef with "we'll diss him in our song guys, it'll be really clever" like that, f*ck 50. The whole rap game is full of people claiming to be ten times harder than they ever were. Even people you don't normally question their credibility you have to wonder about. Dip Set is supposedly hard as f*ck and yet they stop Cam with a .22 in his car, I know f*cking teenagers with bigger guns than that. Or D Block will go on and on about stickups and sh*t, and then Styles goes and stabs someone in the ass, who f*cking stabs someone in the ass unless you don't want to actually hurt them? That's a far cry from the sh*t they write about...
> 
> Just treat it as music, none of these guys live up to half their image, 50 especially.
> [snapback]915930[/snapback]​


alotta rappers, 50 included have already lived the life they rap about. are they suppose to continue to sell drugs, kill, rob when they have millions. they have to much to lose now that would just be stupid.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

4cmob said:


> alotta rappers, 50 included have already lived the life they rap about. are they suppose to continue to sell drugs, kill, rob when they have millions. they have to much to lose now that would just be stupid.
> [snapback]915933[/snapback]​


Then stop rapping about how hard you are if you aren't anymore


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

4cmob said:


> alotta rappers, 50 included have already lived the life they rap about. are they suppose to continue to sell drugs, kill, rob when they have millions. they have to much to lose now that would just be stupid.
> [snapback]915933[/snapback]​


I listen to very little rap, but I do listen. But c'mon do you really think "these" rappers did half the sh*t they claim?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah no sh*t. I still miss Onyx, "We was the only ******, to ever bust a gun on the source awards"









When you start shooting during your televised performance at an awards show, it doesn't get any more ridiculous than that


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Bill "my man" Cosby needs to clean this sh*t up.









Rap and rappers are entertaining, but then again its just entertainment to start with, I'd be fool to take it too seriously.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > alotta rappers, 50 included have already lived the life they rap about. are they suppose to continue to sell drugs, kill, rob when they have millions. they have to much to lose now that would just be stupid.
> ...


i agree, but then u get to where the cash money millionares are, which is cool i enjoy their music(lil wayne is the sh*t). but people always say all they ever talk about is jewels cars clothes and hoes... which is pretty much there life


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

User said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > alotta rappers, 50 included have already lived the life they rap about. are they suppose to continue to sell drugs, kill, rob when they have millions. they have to much to lose now that would just be stupid.
> ...


no, not to the extremes that they go to but i garuntee you many of them did put work in


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i used to listen to rap but now i've gone back to my good ole rock roots since hip hop is no longer hip hop anymore, its full of this bullshit... i mean snoops newer track "Drop it Like its hot" is ultimatly the worst Rap/Beat i have ever heard of and to top it all off you have pharell who is Definatly the worst singer in the background going "Snnnnoooooooooooooooooooop" with some mouth clacking sh*t....
Also 2 Pacs Death is getting exploited like a m**********r, i mean the guy has came out with more cd's dead then alive, and you think if he was alive he would want to rap with everyone that collaborates on his new Cd's? Doubtfully... 
Then 50 Cent showed up and started beefing with lyricists that would out rhyme him any given day of the week. 
Rap/HipHop these days is Basically Exploiting Someone until they die out


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i used to listen to rap but now i've gone back to my good ole rock roots since hip hop is no longer hip hop anymore, its full of this bullshit... i mean snoops newer track "Drop it Like its hot" is ultimatly the worst Rap/Beat i have ever heard of and to top it all off you have pharell who is Definatly the worst singer in the background going "Snnnnoooooooooooooooooooop" with some mouth clacking sh*t....
> Also 2 Pacs Death is getting exploited like a m**********r, i mean the guy has came out with more cd's dead then alive, and you think if he was alive he would want to rap with everyone that collaborates on his new Cd's? Doubtfully...
> Then 50 Cent showed up and started beefing with lyricists that would out rhyme him any given day of the week.
> Rap/HipHop these days is Basically Exploiting Someone until they die out
> [snapback]916000[/snapback]​


obviously u dont know sh*t about hip hop, that beat is straight sick, its inventive, and different and its not about pharrel singing its the way hes doin it , its hot, just like neptunes song, "frontin" it kills me seeing cats that lsiten to hip hop sometimes, , and werent raised in it, say it aint hip hop no more, wtf u know , u aint hood mofo


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

4cmob said:


> jada, ja, fat ass, benzino all blow but there just isnt much u can say about nas
> But then again nas popped off at the mouth 1st.
> [snapback]915928[/snapback]​


your a dick simple as that, anyone who says jada is wack is just an idiot, listen to his lyrics hes top 5 all day


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

f*ck 50 and rap in general.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

User said:


> *Bill "my man" Cosby needs to clean this sh*t up*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill COsby is the Man!!!


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

Scooby said:


> i mean snoops newer track "Drop it Like its hot" is ultimatly the worst Rap/Beat i have ever heard of and to top it all off you have pharell who is Definatly the worst singer in the background going "Snnnnoooooooooooooooooooop" with some mouth clacking sh*t....
> [snapback]916000[/snapback]​


tru dat fa sho. peepz be playin dat sh*t like its somfin hot... it aint sh*t yo


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> Bill "my man" Cosby needs to clean this sh*t up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exaaactly

I listen to hip-hop but I am not foolish enough (at least, not anymore) that all these things they rap about and hard images they project are anything more than entertainment designed to sell records. It's all about marketing and making money these days


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Not that it matters, but 50Cent has a nascar at the track down my lane, he visits sometimes

i have offered to jump him if anyone was up for it


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Look at The Game getting dumped on the gameshow "Change of Heart"
She left him for another dude lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> Look at The Game getting dumped on the gameshow "Change of Heart"
> She left him for another dude lol
> 
> 
> ...











And thank you chosen one I needed a good laugh this morning


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> Look at The Game getting dumped on the gameshow "Change of Heart"
> She left him for another dude lol
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHHH REJECTED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

50 didn't make it in the early to mid 90's then when he does make it his rhymes are catchy but far from actual substance. I don't listen to Jadakiss(though we're from the same area), but what I have heard of him is pretty good. But for 50 to go up against two of the biggest names in the hip hop game with no support from his own label(so far) or even his own member of his group, he will get destroyed.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow whoever said hip hop is gay needs to be slapped...do u know wut hip hop is? and to the guy who said jada aint tite and nas isnt either ...jump off a cliff

50 is gay...and if u rap about how hard u are then u bette rbe hard...to many f*cking studio gangsters out there....even tupac wasnt a gangster...no one is...although they come from tough neighborhoods ...only did minorhustling...

listen to x-raided if u want some sh*t from someone who did dirt...hes life in prison for killing a gang members mom

50 is a piece of sh*t ...but his first album is a classic i dont care wut u say cuz it is in my books


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wow whoever said hip hop is gay needs to be slapped...do u know wut hip hop is? and to the guy who said jada aint tite and nas isnt either ...jump off a cliff
> 
> 50 is gay...and if u rap about how hard u are then u bette rbe hard...to many f*cking studio gangsters out there....*even tupac wasnt a gangster*...no one is...although they come from tough neighborhoods ...only did minorhustling...
> 
> ...










He got his sh*t fucked up every day growing up. When he got famous he started doing sh*t to fit into the "gangsta" persona.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I definitely believe that K Fizzly is a real gangsta - but only cause he spells "what" like *"wut"*









Now that's GANGSTA


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I definitely believe that K Fizzly is a real gangsta - but only cause he spells "what" like *"wut"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does everyone say he acts thug and sh*t? He denies it yet you guys rip on him. It's pretty old/washed up/dumb.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thanx...i dont understand either...when have i ever said i was thuggish?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> thanx...i dont understand either...when have i ever said i was thuggish?
> [snapback]917035[/snapback]​


wut ? wut ? w00t w00t , know whatimsayin ???


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely believe that K Fizzly is a real gangsta - but only cause he spells "what" like *"wut"* :nod:
> ...


if you're trying to say that 50 cent doesn't try to act thuggish, then i suggest you take a look into the lyrics of just about every song on his last and current album. "gun in my hand" this, "i'll leave you leakin' out your brain" that. in every other song he talks about killing someone or being a hardcore gangster that no one can f*ck with.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


really CK, how can you not see that ? what's the matter with you ?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, and not to mention him on his album cover holding guns. or posing for magazine photo shoots with pistols in his hand.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

now that's GANGSTA - WUT !!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


What in the f*ck are you talking about? I was talking about how people say K-Fizzly is thug/gangsta.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> now that's GANGSTA - WUT !!!
> [snapback]917051[/snapback]​


Ew, his forefinger looks like it's someone butt plug. New headline "Rapper 50 Cent has been caught tossing salad".


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

...that's strike 2 for me to today. i don't i should wake up at 6am anymore. i think my comprehension has gone down a couple notches.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ...that's strike 2 for me to today. i don't i should wake up at 6am anymore. i think my comprehension has gone down a couple notches.
> [snapback]917061[/snapback]​


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

look at that, i can't even write complete sentences without leaving out words


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^post whore


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I definitely believe that K Fizzly is a real gangsta - but only cause he spells "what" like *"wut"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo word son, someone gotta axe that #REMOVED# how he keep it so real


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

choke on a camera film


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wut do you mean dawg? Y'all gotta get on that digital sh*t, film is for poor ass bitches still sittin out drinkin 40s and listening to Sugar Hill Gang, nobody do that sh*t no mo', word?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

naw cuh u got that sh*t all wrong homie...see down in the dirty righ' herr...we be some ignant ass cats ki'...f*ck that sh*t cuh down herr we throw boes like we throw po po's in the garbage cans nah mean? wtf is digital...a new clothing company....cuz u know i cant afford a tv playa...i be on the corna hustlin' all day so i can go and get me some rosco chicken and waffles playa...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely believe that K Fizzly is a real gangsta - but only cause he spells "what" like *"wut"*
> ...


I can not believe *I'm* saying this to *you*, but you're a douche.

Kaleem....you too, I just read your reply.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


I made you something

<3


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if u cant beat em join em


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> choke on a camera film
> [snapback]917165[/snapback]​


rofl..nice one.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> if u cant beat em join em
> [snapback]917183[/snapback]​


Now u get it dawg.









yo dawg thou who tha fuk uses cam film ne more? i'll hook u up with a digi cam, much cheapr homes, cost less paper in long run. give u good price. r hook me up with some mary jane we call it even.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*ck yea homey...but plz #REMOVED# u be talkin like a esse...and i dont like no muthafuckin esses...i got beef with them ****** ever since i got shot up on the corner street hustlin...#REMOVED# u wanna settle this rite now? ill stick my fo fo up ya ass and blast u away to hell like the fuckin po po


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> f*ck yea homey...but plz #REMOVED# u be talkin like a esse...and i dont like no muthafuckin esses...i got beef with them ****** ever since i got shot up on the corner street hustlin...#REMOVED# u wanna settle this rite now? ill stick my fo fo up ya ass and blast u away to hell like the fuckin po po
> [snapback]917256[/snapback]​












I actually find it difficult to post in gangsta.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cuz u a dumb ignant ass #REMOVED#


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> cuz u a dumb ignant ass #REMOVED#
> [snapback]917265[/snapback]​


Nah, I try an honor the english language.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no u ignant aite...dont be giving me attitude either...u lucky u my #REMOVED# or id shank u


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > cuz u a dumb ignant ass #REMOVED#
> ...


you try an honor? go back to sk00l noOb im 2 l33t 4 joo.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


i try to but sometime i mess up when i try because i try to hard and mess up, i also sh*t my panties in kindegardeen. embareing it hurt my skool life bad and very bad lee









C'mon you know I'm joking, I suck at grammar.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

we know u suck things


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> we know u suck things
> [snapback]917357[/snapback]​


Yeah. but not what you're thinking. Study cunnilingus before you get "get or give some".


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I like Marylin Manson........ especially "angel with the scabbed wings"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I like Marylin Manson........ especially "angel with the scabbed wings"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i prefer slayer


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ha ha game was on a gameshow!!

fifty has skills, big headed but he still has some skills. 
games album is sweet, but gets old after a while, i saw this coming a while ago, game thinks he's too big for g-unit and 50 is the future after all....
i cant wait to hear the fifty v game disses


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

no offense guys, but I live in NY and if you listen to 50 cent your a fuckin joke lol ;/

Not a flame just a fact... hes been a f*cking fool since he hit mainstream not to mention the fact that he is a crack baby.

Heres some groups I would recomend to those who say f*ck R&B.

Jedi Mind Tricks - Vinnie Paz, Stoupe, Just Allah
7L & Esoteric
Pyscho Logical - Ill Bill, Necro, Goretex, Mr.Hyde etc.

heres some Just Allah AKA Megatraum

Yo, I was placed on the planet just to cause problems
Sperm I spawned from, burnt holes in condoms
Heaven splits in the presence of excellence
A force to be reckoned with
Way too fuckin strong to rely on ya prayers and hopes
I walk out the jungle in bear-skinned coats
While you still scared of ghosts we cut throats
I introduce myself, the God is upmost
My brain never touched the soap
Refused to be another fuckin slave that stuffed the boats
On puffs of smoke, fuckin phenomenal
What I think is logical, to you is physically impossible
Take a blood drop from you, copy you
Just to get your own identical to tell you I'm unstoppable
Unsurpassable obstacle unsolvable
Math written in my chronicle, astronomical
Pass me the gun for mans extinction
I piss in the fountains of youth you drink from
My stomach got young dead orphans in it
I eat from trash cans at abortion clinics








BTW; for those of you who do know anything about Underground... Half these dudes are white and they will put anyone you can name to shame.... And the newest album has tracks with f*cking Gza. So if he admits it time for you fools to.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> wut do you mean dawg? Y'all gotta get on that digital sh*t, film is for *poor ass bitches still sittin out drinkin 40s* and listening to Sugar Hill Gang, nobody do that sh*t no mo', word?
> [snapback]917168[/snapback]​


I gotta Dissagree with you there Twitcho. 40's are good. I drink a 40 Every school day, Before and After School.









As for Music sucking, I listen to music Cause I WANT to hear it.
I could Give a flying f*ck who doesnt or who does like it, but IF I like it, Im listening to it.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

thats how it should be, as for drinking a 40 before school I hope its not an AM class atleast geez

I just have been very dissapointed with 50 since his underground days


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I like Marylin Manson........ especially "angel with the scabbed wings"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd prefer that over most rap.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


----------

